# IE Bugs Now 'Extremely Critical'



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

Gregg Keizer - January 10 said:


> Courtesy of TechWeb News
> 
> An unpatched, months-old vulnerability in Microsoft's Internet Explorer is now even more dangerous, security firms reported Monday.
> Danish security vendor Secunia warned that new exploits of an earlier series of vulnerabilities in IE now let hackers compromise Windows computers without any more work than enticing users to malicious Web sites.
> ...


----------

